# Carousel question with new update



## Bosox20 (Oct 1, 2010)

With the new update I understand you can delete books from carousel. My question is this, I have 2 fire's now for each of my kids. Everytime one of them buys a book it goes to both since they share same amazon acct. now if the other person deletes the book from their carousel, will it delete from the other or is it unit specific??

Thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's unit specific. It doesn't actually remove the book from the device, just from the carousel.


----------



## Bosox20 (Oct 1, 2010)

Great. Thank you!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> It's unit specific. It doesn't actually remove the book from the device, just from the carousel.


So is it still on the Fire, taking up space?


----------



## beboyle (May 19, 2009)

"So is it still on the Fire, taking up space?"

Yes, if you select "Remove from carousel" it stays on the Fire. You can also select "Remove from Device", which removes it from the Fire (but not the carousel). Two different actions for different purposes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> So is it still on the Fire, taking up space?


That depends on whether it's on the Fire taking up space to start with. 

If it's been downloaded, it's still there. But if it's in the cloud it's not and never was.

Remember the Carousel shows all your books, unless you've removed them from it, as well as all all apps, videos, or web pages you've used/viewed unless, again, you've removed them from it. For example, I was watching a streaming video earlier today. It's showing on my carousel, but it's not on my device.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So how do you see what is actually on the device if it no longer shows up on the carousel?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> So how do you see what is actually on the device if it no longer shows up on the carousel?


the Carousel always just sort of showed everything. To figure out what's in the cloud or on the device you have to go to the specific category: newsstand, books, docs, apps, etc. On each of those is a cloud or device tab. . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, now I understand.
I have been ignoring the carousel.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was excited about the feature at first. I removed all apps from my carousel so it was just books ... but as soon as I opened an app, it was back on the carousel.  still needs work.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I was excited about the feature at first. I removed all apps from my carousel so it was just books ... but as soon as I opened an app, it was back on the carousel. still needs work.


I agree--I'd really like to be able to choose what is put on there. It would be nice to only show my books, or only my videos. The apps showing up every time I open one makes me crazy. What makes me even crazier, though, is that every web page I go to shows there until I remove it.

Shari


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Everything also shows right back up on the carousel if you deregister and reregister your Kindle... <sigh>


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

shalym said:


> I agree--I'd really like to be able to choose what is put on there. It would be nice to only show my books, or only my videos. The apps showing up every time I open one makes me crazy. What makes me even crazier, though, is that every web page I go to shows there until I remove it.
> 
> Shari


You can delete web pages from the carousel en masse by clearing the history. . . .


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can delete web pages from the carousel en masse by clearing the history. . . .


I know, but I would like to not have to do that. I want to be able to open the browser and be able to go directly to the last page I was on, but not have it show on my carousel. At least I can now remove the pages from my carousel when they show up, so it's better than it was, but I would love the option to not have them show at all.

Shari


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can see where it's annoying if you want the Carousel to be a kind of "mega" favorites.  But for me, I like that it's a catalog of my "most recent" things used.  Very quick for me to go back and forth between apps and sites that I'm using a lot.

That being said, I think it would be useful if there were a settings where one could designate it to show only Books, etc.  Not sure I would change it, but I understand the desire.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

So, what you really need, shalym, is like a quick tap button that would pin the page to your carousel, rather than having EVERYTHING get put there. Maybe next update, if Amazon is watching Kindleboards for ideas. :>)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Maybe next update, if Amazon is watching Kindleboards for ideas. :>)


Pretty smart people at Amazon; I'd bet they are. 

Not that they'll every say so!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> So, what you really need, shalym, is like a quick tap button that would pin the page to your carousel, rather than having EVERYTHING get put there. Maybe next update, if Amazon is watching Kindleboards for ideas. :>)


Well, the browser already goes to the last page open (at least mine does), shalym just doesn't want the page to be on the Carousel.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't mind of course if they make more options for people in regards to the carousel, as long as they let me leave it the way it is. Its one of my favorite features using the Fire. Its my time machine, my look into how to waste time  . It makes it easy for me to flip back and forth of stuff I use a lot and I just like scrolling through to see what I did further back than my brain can remember. 
I think its one of the things that sets the Fire apart from a stock Android tablet. So as long as they don't take it away from me I am cool with any options they come up with.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Is there a way to remove ALL books from the carousel and only show the ones that are on the device?  I bought the Fire for my teenager, and since it is on the same account, all of my "seedy" books show up there.  

Thanks!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You can remove everything off the carousel, but only one by one. But anytime you buy a new book or your teenager uses things, those items will be on the carousel.
Plus, all books in the archive will always be visible in the book-cloud tab on the Fire. 
I know one can turn off wifi and put a password on it so it can't be turned on unless you do it, but I don't know what happens to the books in the cloud at that point. I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah is right. . . .

You might consider letting your teen have her own account.  Initially set it up for her but with your email address.  You'd have to have a CC on it but could use a prepaid MC or VISA to limit spending.  And when she's old enough, she can switch it over to her own personal account and still keep any books she gets.  

She would NOT have access to any of your books that way, so if there are ones you'd want to be able to let her read that won't work.  

OTOH, depending on her age (teenager can mean practically a child or really almost like an adult ), you might want to just counsel her on what's appropriate for her and encourage her to discuss things if she wants to read something you consider 'iffy'.  Consider it a teaching opportunity.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Atunah and Ann for responding.  For right now, I went ahead and removed all of my books from the carousel.  I don't want her to miss out on the free videos from Prime, so I'm not sure a separate account would be as valuable for that reason.  

Surprisingly, I let her borrow my K2 and she was extremely responsible, only buying a book after asking, even though she knows the account password.  So far so good...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

AppleBlossom said:


> Thanks Atunah and Ann for responding. For right now, I went ahead and removed all of my books from the carousel. I don't want her to miss out on the free videos from Prime, so I'm not sure a separate account would be as valuable for that reason.
> 
> Surprisingly, I let her borrow my K2 and she was extremely responsible, only buying a book after asking, even though she knows the account password. So far so good...


It sounds like things will work just fine then. I find that most kids will be responsible when they know they're being watched -- the old 'trust but verify' -- and that there will be consequences for failure to follow the rules. As time passes you'll be able to be less vigilant and by the time she grows into an actual human, you'll find you've raised a productive adult member of society!


----------



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the manual in hand,and a poster in this thread stated....

Yes, if you select "Remove from carousel" it stays on the Fire. You can also select "Remove from Device", which removes it from the Fire (but not the carousel). Two different actions for different purposes.

I have been all around the Fire,and feel like an idiot...All I would like to do is simple, remove titles I have read, and the magazine apps, I downloaded but, now don't want, from the carousel....why am I having such a hard time? It would b so simple, if you opened the page, & there was a delete button...<sigh>

Any simple directions would be most appreciated from this tech nerd.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trip, press and hold on any item, you should get a pop-up with the option to remove from carousel, etc.

Betsy


----------



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

Bless you Betsy!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

My 70+ year old mother and my 21 year old daughter both are on my Kindle account, but no one but me uses my Kindle Fire and i absolutely LOVE the carousel.  I delete web pages from it after each browsing session and I am happy for it to show which apps or books I have recently opened. If I had to share my fire, I might not like the carousel, but as it is, I love it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

trip said:


> Bless you Betsy!


I take full credit for that feature.


Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My son is meticulously deleting all of my books from the carousel on his fire. We almost set him up on his own account, but the access to Prime videos stopped us. Then I thought, well you can setup multiple accounts to share Prime, so that might work, but then he'd lose access to the apps he's already purchased. For now, he's just going to spend 10 minutes removing my books from the carousel.

For the record, he absolutely loves his Fire! He took it with him to the dentist today, even, it fit in his back pocket.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> My son is meticulously deleting all of my books from the carousel on his fire. We almost set him up on his own account, but the access to Prime videos stopped us. Then I thought, well you can setup multiple accounts to share Prime, so that might work, but then he'd lose access to the apps he's already purchased. For now, he's just going to spend 10 minutes removing my books from the carousel.
> 
> For the record, he absolutely loves his Fire! He took it with him to the dentist today, even, it fit in his back pocket.


FYI, you can share the Prime shipping benefits with the accounts of other household members, but not the books or videos. So good call on that 

I do wonder if they'll extend the video benefits to other accounts as part of that "new pizazz to Prime in 2012" thing, but that's just wishful thinking on the part of this Prime guest. Though I do think it would help address parents' concerns, so it's logical too, right?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> My 70+ year old mother and my 21 year old daughter both are on my Kindle account, but no one but me uses my Kindle Fire and i absolutely LOVE the carousel.  I delete web pages from it after each browsing session and I am happy for it to show which apps or books I have recently opened. If I had to share my fire, I might not like the carousel, but as it is, I love it.


YOUR Kindle Fire?


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> YOUR Kindle Fire?


Yes,  As YOU know, I hadn't planned to buy one, but my husband surprised me with one for Christmas and SURPRISE, SURPRISE, I love it!!!!! It's my new favorite gadget.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Congratulations. If you don't have a case yet, this case is just like our beloved iPad case. I ordered it and in with the case was a piece of paper that I almost tossed. It was an offer to refund my purchase price for reviewing the product. YAY!!! It comes in black (more expensive) but the magenta is a pretty pink.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0067JET5K/ref=oh_o06_s00_i00_details


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> Congratulations. If you don't have a case yet, this case is just like our beloved iPad case. I ordered it and in with the case was a piece of paper that I almost tossed. It was an offer to refund my purchase price for reviewing the product. YAY!!! It comes in black (more expensive) but the magenta is a pretty pink.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0067JET5K/ref=oh_o06_s00_i00_details


Would you please post a picture showing just how pink the pink is? Or is there a picture of it on another Kindleboard thread? I am tempted to go with the black, but hate paying more when I may like the pink just as well or better.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not even a pink person but I like it and went with it because of the price. I thought this Sony cover would provide a good point of reference. The Kindle Fire case is a darker pink and I like it better.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> Congratulations. If you don't have a case yet, this case is just like our beloved iPad case. I ordered it and in with the case was a piece of paper that I almost tossed. It was an offer to refund my purchase price for reviewing the product. YAY!!! It comes in black (more expensive) but the magenta is a pretty pink.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0067JET5K/ref=oh_o06_s00_i00_details


Wow, for $9.99 including shipping I couldn't resist. I love my AYL frameless cover, but I'm a bit of a cover ho - I was thinking about the magenta AYL, but why not try something new - and it has great reviews. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Watch for the paper inside the box. They may offer you a refund in exchange for a review. I can't believe the price hasn't gone up yet.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

That looks like a nice cover and what a great price! Love the color.  How does it stay closed?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I guess you could say that it slightly grips and stays closed.  It has a piece similar to the pieces that grip the corners.  This same piece holds the Fire in the third optional horizontal position.  It's very streamlined and very functional.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> Congratulations. If you don't have a case yet, this case is just like our beloved iPad case. I ordered it and in with the case was a piece of paper that I almost tossed. It was an offer to refund my purchase price for reviewing the product. YAY!!! It comes in black (more expensive) but the magenta is a pretty pink.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0067JET5K/ref=oh_o06_s00_i00_details


Thanks for posting the picture of it in pink. I ordered it since you said it is so much like our iPad cases that we love.
It is out of stock until Jan 20, but that's okay since it seems the older I get, the faster time passes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered one...in magenta for the price and because your picture showed it wasn't an obnoxious pink (I'm really not a pink kind of girl, LOL!)  It should be here before we travel, so I'll be able to test it out.

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy, I'm not a pink girl either.  My husband even commented questioning that it was pink knowing it's not my favorite color.  I'm more of a red or orange girl but this cover doesn't bother me in this pink. 

I hope all of you like it.  I'm sorry to hijack this carousel thread with my case.  Feel free to move all this.


----------

